# Anybody a member of the Yahoo 9X20 group?



## Rbeckett (May 13, 2013)

Been following a discussion between three members that has evolved into a straight up fight.  One of them is even a mod and he is letting it continue.  The gist is a British guy is having a problem and he is getting raked by another fellow giving him a hard time about his English.  I can't believe it is still going on too.  I put my .02 in and said I would have given the fellow doing the harassing a two week vacation already.  I am just reminded that this is why we are here, and what makes us so much better than the other Fora.  We just don't have that BS and I gotta tell ya, I do not miss it one bit.  Ok, I'm back quiet now.

Bob


----------



## jpfabricator (May 13, 2013)

Thats why I have labled the 9x20 yahoo group as spam. it seems every time a question is asked other posters be rate the questioner.


----------



## stupoty (May 13, 2013)

Ha ha , i'm a member , errr not very active on it for the reasons you mention, i saw the argument in my email box as i generally just have a look at the summery email i get with all the latest posts in and i have to say that if it's the one i was reading i totaly hear you, i didn't even figure out the original question i was to distracted by the argument. Tbh i got boored with the argument and didnt even get to the bit that started it.

on a side topic well the same one really , its shocking when moderators dont step in and sort out silly arguments, i meen we all know when writing our tone of voice is missing and people dont know you so can get the wrong end of the stick easily.  But when the modorators are the source of arguments thats just bad with a capital bad.

ive seen this on the model engineering magazine forum, where its so bad ive sort of decided i would never buy their magazine as they let loons be the moderators of their forum, theirs one guy in-particular whose  is a moderator and he just berates and attacks people who post things he disagrees with. 

I saw one thread when he was banging on about not doing any work on his lathe that required more than 10 to 20 thou  tir  and having a go at a guy for trying to get his chuck tir as low as he could, then unbelievably i meen totally unbelievable he started berating someone who posted  saying they were new to the whole lathe thing and were having problems getting stuff centred in a 4 jaw and this guy basicaly told him he was usless and shold sell his lathe and f#€$ off, i was shocked.

ive only ever seen one argument hear, it was silly difference of opinion and was quickly stopped by a mod in a polite was with a point that we are all entitled to our opinions.

sensible, hence i come hear to ramble on, opps sorry don't beet me up. 
anic:

Stuart


----------

